# personal advice please



## kangarookie (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys

I'm 25 and I'll finish college in Belgium soon. My last exam takes place on february 3rd. One week later I'll be heading to Australia as a working visitor. It's a back packing trip and it takes 5 months. 

The organisation offers 5 places in Australia to start. 
Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Cairns, and Perth.

I'll arrive in a youth hostel. Normally I would meet other people on a similar trip there and my journey depends on who I meet. I'll stay in the youth hostel for 6 days and then I should seek for my own residence.

If possible I would like to share costs for an appartment with someone I'll meet. The organisation says that that will happen naturally but I wonder.

Which of the 5 cities would you recommend to start the trip?
I wonder if it is expensive to find a residence that offers basic hygiene and an internet connection in any of those cities

At first I was planning to move to Canada but it's a hassle to get a working holiday visum there. I like Australia but I heard it's very expensive so I still wonder what it will be like.

There are small jobs available for us in those months but they all pay bad. Not even the minimum wage I believe.

Any advice is welcome


----------



## 4wdtraveller (Jul 28, 2011)

At that time of the year I would start in Perth,then Melbourne,Sydney,Brisbane,Cairns.
This would give you almost guarranteed fine weather.
I cant see Australia being much more expensive than Europe,some things will be cheaper,others more expensive.
Accomadation at backpackers hostels is probably the best for you,the standards vary according to how much you want to pay but they are generally up to standard as far as hygene goes.

As for wages,many employers prey on young visitors but the laws on minimum wages apply to all.
You should be able to find paid work of a decent standard when you arrive.


----------



## kangarookie (Jan 2, 2012)

4wdtraveller said:


> At that time of the year I would start in Perth,then Melbourne,Sydney,Brisbane,Cairns.
> This would give you almost guarranteed fine weather.
> I cant see Australia being much more expensive than Europe,some things will be cheaper,others more expensive.
> Accomadation at backpackers hostels is probably the best for you,the standards vary according to how much you want to pay but they are generally up to standard as far as hygene goes.
> ...


I just took a look at an Australian map. Sydney, Melbourne, Cairns and Perth all seem to be located near the ocean at different sides of the country. I understood it's summer in Australia in february. What temperatures should I generally expect in those cities, roughly? Does it vary a lot or is it similar?

Don't know if I should come over with just T shirts and sportive shoes or also warm stuff in case it gets cold at night.
It's winter in Belgium but I heard that it's summer in Australia

The costs for airplane tickets vary. Sydney seems the least expensive and would cost me about 1250 euros which is approximately $1700 USD.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Sydney in summer is anywhere between 23-32 degrees C. So it will be quite warm. As you go north (Brisbane/ Cairns) it gets warmer and more humid. 
As you get south (Melbourne ) it gets colder, by around 5 degrees. Perth is a heat oven usually, say 30 on average. 
Might be a good idea to come lightly dressed but with some extra clothes packed (light jacket). This is in case you go to the mountains where it is quite cool of it rains.


----------



## 4wdtraveller (Jul 28, 2011)

kangarookie said:


> I just took a look at an Australian map. Sydney, Melbourne, Cairns and Perth all seem to be located near the ocean at different sides of the country. I understood it's summer in Australia in february. What temperatures should I generally expect in those cities, roughly? Does it vary a lot or is it similar?
> 
> Don't know if I should come over with just T shirts and sportive shoes or also warm stuff in case it gets cold at night.
> It's winter in Belgium but I heard that it's summer in Australia
> ...


In Australia when it is summer in the south,it is dry warm and quite pleasent.
In the northern half of the country it is still technically summer,but is very humid,cyclonic,overcast and often wet because of the monsoons that sweep down from SE Asia.
In the winter,the south becomes wet ,cold and miserable and more so the further south you go,but the northern.
half is sunny warm and very welcoming to tourists.

As you plan on arriving in March,the itinery I suggested would have you following the good weather.
So basically spend the your time in the south between November and April,then in the north from May to October.

All the major cities are on the coast,99% of the population live a 100klms or less from the ocean.
If you land in Sydney,you still have to get to Perth 3200klms away,then return in the direction you come from to get back to Melbourne. about $200 each way by plane.
Perth ,Sydney and Melbourne will all be around 30c in the day and about 15c at night.
You would advised to bring at least one set of warm clothing,but it does not need to be arctic rated


----------

